# 10-52-10



## gibster (Aug 17, 2005)

my plants are over 6 feet and full of buds i'm using 10-52-10 i was told this would be perfect is that true let me know.THANKS


----------



## E-Athlete (Aug 17, 2005)

i used 10-60-10 with great results and lots of bud.  Keep doin what ur doing they will be fine.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 17, 2005)

6' tall--you sound like you got it pegged amigo.
You're using chem's; be sure to flush 2 weeks before harvest and use plain water from there, to get the nasty-tasting chem's out of the buds.


----------

